# Baby gates - stacked, sticky, etc?



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Okay, I've seen so many mentions of using baby gates to keep cats in a certain area. How is this done, exactly? 

I have a baby gate in my bathroom doorway. Paizly likes to pee on the rugs, even if there's a litter box in there...so I just keep her out. She has no back legs, so can't jump over it.
Nebbie must either be smart and realize it's there to keep her out, or either ditzy and just hasn't figured out she can jump over it! (had the gate up since before I adopted Nebbie)

My feral kittens, on the other hand, would PLAY on it! Use it as a jungle gym, a steeple-chase kind of obstacle course, or just perch on it to get a better vantage of either room (usually to watch ME pee LOL).

So how do you keep cats from simply jumping over into the area they're not supposed to be in? Stack 2 or 3 gates (then how do YOU pass the doorway), or sticky tape on the edge, or what?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

One of my blind kitties when she was adopted was put in a room with a fancy cat gate so the cats could meet her thru the gate. It took less than one day for the blind kitty to crawl up and over the gate to explore the rest of the house! Ive found baby gates to uneffective. Even with cats who cant see!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

You need to cover the entire doorway with gates, which will mean stacking 2 or 3, depending on the height of the gates. One of them (preferably the one at the bottom) needs to be installed so that it can be opened (since you won't be able to hop over it). You then get to do the limbo! 

I will admit I never used gates. I installed screens in my dining room when I had to separate Muffs and Abby, although the screens covered the entire doorway. However, that approach was only possible because my dining room has two entries, so I was able to use the other door (not covered) to enter and exit. Still, whatever you use, you must ensure that it will cover the entire doorway.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I used the baby gates in the doorway between my living room and the other side of the house. I stacked three on top of each other, but I had another way into the rest of the house so they could stay there.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Okay, I'll keep all that in mind if I ever need to block a doorway completely.

As I said, this is more for convenience to quit washing the bath mat every other day (tried letting it go for a week, but got stinky).
And yes, I checked Paizly for UTI several times - negative. I guess maybe she thinks that since the rug is yellow, same color as the litter in the box, that it's another potty place!


----------

